# la persona che maltratta



## Jela

Cosa si dice per la persona che maltratta? Lui/lei e'?
Grazie


----------



## irene.acler

Jela said:


> Come si dice per riferirsi ad una persona che maltratta? Lui/lei e'?
> Grazie



Non è molto chiara la domanda. Se vuoi fare riferimento ad una persona che è *maltrattata *da un'altra devi dire:
Lui è maltrattato.
Lei è maltrattata.


----------



## femmejolie

Un maltrattatore/Una maltrattatrice


----------



## irene.acler

Ah ecco, grazie Femmejolie...mi sono persa sugli allori!!


----------



## Jela

irene.acler said:


> Non è molto chiara la domanda. Se vuoi fare riferimento ad una persona che è *maltrattata *da un'altra devi dire:
> Lui è maltrattato.
> Lei è maltrattata.



Non me interessa l'ogetto, me ineressa il soggeto->la persona che lo fa.
Lui che maltratta.


----------



## irene.acler

Jela said:


> Non mi interessa l'oggetto, mi interessa il soggetto->la persona che lo fa.
> Lui che maltratta.



Come ti ha detto Femmejolie, si dice "ilmaltrattatore" / "la maltrattatrice".


----------



## Verboso

Se qualcuno mi parlasse di maltrattatori, lo guarderei alquanto sorpreso: non mi pare una parola molto comune.


----------



## sabrinita85

Verboso said:


> Se qualcuno mi parlasse di maltrattatori, lo guarderei alquanto sorpreso: non mi pare una parola molto comune.


Sì, hai ragione.
Ma allora quale altra parola useresti?
A me viene in mente solo *bistrattatore*, ma vedo su google che ci sono pochi risultati.

Bistrattatore
Bistrattatori
Bistrattatrice


----------



## Verboso

Sarebbe utile sapere in che contesto lo vuole inserire, magari si riferisce a un semplice "bullo"


----------



## sabrinita85

Verboso said:


> Sarebbe utile sapere in che contesto lo vuole inserire, magari si riferisce a un semplice "bullo"


Giusto.
O magari potrebbe essere definito un semplicissimo *violento*.


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

Infatti; direi che se il maltrattamento/abuso è fisico/corporale direi "violento". 
Se il maltrattamento/abuso è restrittivo/limitatorio direi "despota". 
Infine, per il maltrattamento/abuso è psicologico non ho un vocabolo corretto.


----------



## Jela

Verboso said:


> Sarebbe utile sapere in che contesto lo vuole inserire, magari si riferisce a un semplice "bullo"


Si tratta di un investigatore che cercava uno che maltrattava i bambini...e un personaggio che Sean Connery ha recitato...


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

"stupratore" ?
O "stupratore pedofilo" (se il maltrattatore è anche affetto da pedofilia)? 

P.s. il film è "la giusta causa"?


----------



## femmejolie

Stuprare non è lo stesso di maltrattare/malmenare!


----------



## Verboso

sarà un molestatore


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

femmejolie said:


> Stuprare non è lo stesso di maltrattare/malmenare!



Esatto! 

Però:
"Maltrattare" è una parola alla quale diamo un valore di violenza più basso di "stuprare" ma per estensione la comprende; per capirci, lo stupro è una violenza sessuale (ovvero "il costringere una persona a rapporti sessuali contro la sua volontà") e la violenza sessuale fa parte dei maltrattamenti fisici.


----------



## Jela

Cecco Angiolieri said:


> P.s. il film è "la giusta causa"?


No il film e'  'The Offence' (1973), non so come si chiama in italiano...In giusta causa Connery e' un professore e cerca evidenze per liberare il ragazzo che e' in prigione per omicidio di una ragazza....


----------



## sabrinita85

Jela said:


> No, il film *è*  'The Offence' (1973), non so come si chiama in italiano...In giusta causa Connery *è* un professore e cerca evidenze *delle prove *per liberare il ragazzo che e' in prigione per *l'*omicidio di una ragazza....



E questo ragazzo in prigione ha violentato/stuprato la ragazza prima di ucciderla?
Se sì, allora puoi dire stupratore.


----------



## femmejolie

Cecco Angiolieri said:


> Esatto!
> 
> Però:
> "Maltrattare" è una parola alla quale diamo un valore di violenza più basso di "stuprare" ma per estensione la comprende; per capirci, lo stupro è una violenza sessuale (ovvero "il costringere una persona a rapporti sessuali contro la sua volontà") e *la violenza sessuale fa parte dei maltrattamenti fisici*.


 
Non sempre, ma questo sarebbe off-topic.


----------



## Jela

sabrinita85 said:


> E questo ragazzo in prigione ha violentato/stuprato la ragazza prima di ucciderla?


No, no, no...Parlavo solo delle diferenze fra i due film.


----------



## sabrinita85

Jela said:


> No, no, no...Parlavo solo delle diferenze fra i due film.


Ah ok!


----------



## claudine2006

Jela said:


> Si tratta di un investigatore che cercava uno che maltrattava i bambini...e un personaggio che Sean Connery ha recitato...


Si potrebbe usare la parola "bruto".


----------



## Odette

Si potrebbe dire "seviziatore"...


----------

